# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کسی کنکور ثبت نام کرده؟

## Zahra6

من میخوام کنکور ثبت نام کنم ولی فعلا کارتم خالیه نتونستم اون کد ۱۲ رقمی اول کار رو بگیرم
میشه کسایی که ثبت نام کردند بگند چه اطلاعاتی لازمه که بعد دیگه همه اطلاعاتم رو کامل بدونم و فقط وارد کنم؟
کد سوابق تحصیلی رو میدونم لازمه که امروز رفتم مدرسه محل تحصیلم دنبالش. گفت باید عدد ۱۷۰۵ رو قبل از شماره دانش اموزی بذاریم و بعدش عدد ۵ برای دیپلم و عدد ۲ برای پیش دانشگاهی
دو تا محل برای وارد کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی هست موقع ثبت نام یا باید یکیش رو وارد کنم فقط؟اگر یه دونست کدوم رو باید بذارم؟
 دیگه چه اطلاعاتی‌لازمه؟ میترسم تا بیام کد دوازده رقمی رو بگیرم زمان تمام بشه و اگر اطلاعات دیگه ای نیاز به پیگیری داشته باشه زمانم تموم بشه و به ثبت نام نرسم

----------


## Marz

سلام‌ما هم نظام قدیمی هستید ؟؟

----------


## Marz

استرس نداشته باش ثبت نام تا چهاردهم ادامه داره . معمولا دو روز هم تمدیدش میکننن

----------


## Zahra6

> سلام‌ما هم نظام قدیمی هستید ؟؟


سلام بله

----------


## Marz

> سلام بله


ترمیم معدل رو اطلاعی دارید ؟؟
من امروز اموزش پروش رفتم گفتند نظام قدیمی ها فعلا نمیشه امتحان ترمیم شرکت کننن . من نمرات سوم دبیرستانم اوکی هست . ولی پیش دانشگاهیم اصلا خوب نیست افتضاحهههن 🤦

----------


## Amirsmi

از صبح 4باره اطلاعات رو تا اخر وارد میکنم تایید رو میزنم نت قطع میشه همش میپره

----------


## خانوم دکتر

> از صبح 4باره اطلاعات رو تا اخر وارد میکنم تایید رو میزنم نت قطع میشه همش میپره


منم نتونستم ثبت نام کنم میگه خطایی هست سه بار تا آخر رفتم دکمه تایید رو میزنم این ارور رو میده

----------


## sajad_ha

سلام مرحله 51ثبت نامی(کد تایید پیامک شده)دیگه چیه؟برای من ارسال نمیشه و ثبت نامم کامل نمیشه حتی چندبار از اول انجام دادم ولی نشد!کسی میدونه مشکل چیه

----------


## TheChernobyl

کسی کنکور تجربی کافینت ثبتنام کرده؟ چقد میگیرن؟

----------


## TheChernobyl

دوستان من کنکور 1401 هم روزانه قبول شدم هم آزاد
ولی هیچکدام رو ثبتنام نکردم و نرفتم
قسمت در صورت قبولی(اعم از سال 1401 یا قبل از آن) چی باید وارد کنم؟
درواقع اصلا همچین تیتر و گزینه ای نداره توی مراحل ثبتنام اما توی پرینت نهایی هست
چیکارش کنم؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کسی کنکور تجربی کافینت ثبتنام کرده؟ چقد میگیرن؟


۱۳۳تومن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> سلام مرحله 51ثبت نامی(کد تایید پیامک شده)دیگه چیه؟برای من ارسال نمیشه و ثبت نامم کامل نمیشه حتی چندبار از اول انجام دادم ولی نشد!کسی میدونه مشکل چیه


یه شماره دیگه بده

----------


## dariushmazlumi

> سلام مرحله 51ثبت نامی(کد تایید پیامک شده)دیگه چیه؟برای من ارسال نمیشه و ثبت نامم کامل نمیشه حتی چندبار از اول انجام دادم ولی نشد!کسی میدونه مشکل چیه


آره برای منم همینطور از وقتی شماره سریال خریدم هیچ پیامکی از سنجش نیومده برام و موقع ثبت نامم باید حتماً کد تایید پیامک شده رو وارد کرد وگرنه خطا میده  :Yahoo (21): 

بروزرسانی: سلام به همه
منم همین مشکلو داشتم پنج شنبه میخواستم ثبت نام کنم هر چقدر زدم کد نمیومد. از بقیه و پشتیبانمم شنیده بودم که برای بعضیا کد نمیره. بعد دقایقی پیش بهم گفتن مثل اینکه برای همراه اولیا نمیاد ولی برای ایرانسلیا میاد! البته من باز شماره خودمو که همراه اوله دادم این دفعه کد اومد واسم. درضمن سرشمارش 9830001266 بود.

----------


## TheChernobyl

> دوستان من کنکور 1401 هم روزانه قبول شدم هم آزاد
> ولی هیچکدام رو ثبتنام نکردم و نرفتم
> قسمت در صورت قبولی(اعم از سال 1401 یا قبل از آن) چی باید وارد کنم؟
> درواقع اصلا همچین تیتر و گزینه ای نداره توی مراحل ثبتنام اما توی پرینت نهایی هست
> چیکارش کنم؟


upppppp

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دوستان من کنکور 1401 هم روزانه قبول شدم هم آزاد
> ولی هیچکدام رو ثبتنام نکردم و نرفتم
> قسمت در صورت قبولی(اعم از سال 1401 یا قبل از آن) چی باید وارد کنم؟
> درواقع اصلا همچین تیتر و گزینه ای نداره توی مراحل ثبتنام اما توی پرینت نهایی هست
> چیکارش کنم؟


این چیزا مهم نیستن هرچی میزنی بزن. فقط قراره به معدلت نگاه کنن

----------


## sea

من مشکلم کد سوابق تحصیلیه .همه اینطورن؟
 باید عدد۱۷۰۵اولش باشه و اخرش بازم عدد اضافه کنی؟
اینکار کردم گفت اطلاعات اشتباهه

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره که چند نفر در گروه علوم تجربی کنکور دی ۱۴۰۲ شرکت کردند؟

----------


## Zeiton

> سلام
> کسی اطلاع داره که چند نفر در گروه علوم تجربی کنکور دی ۱۴۰۲ شرکت کردند؟


سلام... یجا خوندم گفته بود  ۵۵۴ هزار و ۸۶۰ نفر تجربی ثبت نام کردن

----------

